# Leccy bills reverting to paper after Linky installation?



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

I may have previously mentioned briefly in passing that I had my Linky installed late last year 

I get billed twice a year, normally June and December, and they take the payment by prélèvement. Being away from home a lot I signed up for the paper-free option way back and it's always worked ike clockwork, bill arrives by email 2 or 3 weeks before the due date. So from late May I've been keeping an eye out for the email. Nothing, and then suddenly my statement showed a whacking great debit gone from my bank account. They were lucky it was there for them to take, I don't normally have an entire half-year's leccy bill's worth of cash just sitting there spare in my current account, but by a stroke of luck I'd just been paid the previous day (in fact that's why I was checking my statement, to see if my salary had landed).

So I contacted EDF customer services to ask why they hadn't sent the usual email. I ticked the box for a reply by email because I don't like getting phone calls about this sort of stuff when I'm working but they ignored that and I got a phone call from woman who initially baffled me by saying that my issue was nothing to do with EDF because what I needed to understand was that "EDF are independent of La Poste". I got her to repeat this a few times before the penny dropped that she must be using this as an excuse for why I hadn't received a paper bill. So I tried to get her to explain why they had suddenly taken it into their heads to send a paper bill for the first time in many years, but I got nowhere with that, she kept saying I was registered for paper billing, and when I said But why have you changed me from paperless to paper, she insisted that they hadn't changed anything and I have always received paper bills. Then she reverted to her mantra about EDF being independent of La Poste and at that point I'm afraid I told her I saw no point in continuing the conversation.

However, at least she'd alerted me to what the problem must be, so I went to my account and requested paperless billing, which it seemed to accept as a modification. .

The point of all this rambling (apart from that I'm sitting here in the hot sun waiting for clients to arrive and I'm bored) is to see if anyone else has had this issue, and if so, to alert others to check that their accounts haven't defaulted back to paper billing after going over to Linkies.


----------



## bhamham (Feb 19, 2017)

No help ET but Linky has been after me for a few months now to have it installed. I guess I'll bite the bullet. But will check afterwards to make sure I'm still on paperless billing.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

After they installed Linky at my place I continued to receive my paper bills from EDF, but I had Linky installed years ago.


----------

